# [AU] Lost Dreams [Closing Down]



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2003)

Okay my other campaign is winding down and I am getting ready to run my Arcana Unearthed campaign.  This will only be my second pbp game that I am DMing though I have joined lots.  Having learnt a few things in my first one I am going to try and encourage heavy roleplaying.  I was tempted to start at higher than 1st level, but as AU is still pretty new I think that people will enjoy it a lot even at the begining.  With that in mind here is the Recruitment pitch.

3rd level.
Standard Array + 5 point buy.
You can spend 3 points on a starting Hero Point.
AU rule book required and it will be the only source for starting players.
*Edit: CBoEM is acceptable too.
2700gp to start, can only buy mundane items but you can set aside some of your money for items that I will give you.
Max hp at first, 1/2 + .5 hp at every other level (ie d6=3.5hp/lvl)

I will post a character sheet in a RG thread once we get some interest, backgrounds/descriptions/personality will be required. I do not need everyone to know each other.  

House Rules:
I want to try out a fan created system for multiclassing casters, so if anyone wants to try it out here is the link. [Link](doc file). 

Posting Rules:
In the IC thread once it gets going I would like you to post your character name, race and class in the Subject.  For anything you say I would like you to put it in {color=silver}""{/color}  For any throughts put it in {color=plum}{i}{/i}{/color} And for an character information or out of character posts {color=purple}{size=1}{/size}{/color} (replacing all '{'s with [ of course) During combats I would like you to post your pertinent combat stats in the Subject next to your name.

[AU] Lost Dreams Characters


----------



## Malarky (Oct 16, 2003)

I would like to join. Colours and tags look a bit daunting but I'm sure I'll manage. Hm... 1rst level.. yeah, I wouldn't mind either way, but a bit of a higher level might work better for giving  us the chance to develope more of a background on the character. I'm cool either way, just let me know.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 16, 2003)

Any chance of going higher than 1st, Erekose? I'll happily play either way, I just have an easier time with backstories and character creation when I can think of some things the character has actually done, rather than what I'd like him to do.


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 16, 2003)

Wouldn't mind joining - though I might be a slow poster due to my timezone differences...  Also should probably pass on that I've only ever lurked on these pbp forums before.  Is that a problem?


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 16, 2003)

If you don't mind having me, I'd like to join too. You know, I'm one AU game short   .... Oh, and 1st level is always fun.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm interested.

My posting schedule is about once per day, M-S, Central Time (USA, GMT -6, IIRC) in the mornings. That's about the most frequent I get around to posting without impinging too much on my real life. 

I've read through the AU system a couple of times and think I have a handle on it. I'm probably going human mindwitch. Stats forthcoming once I've hammered them out. When you say "standard array + 5 points," are the +5 points on a one-for-one basis?

Greg


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow lots of replies great!  As far as posting schedule I usually do about 1/day weekdays and timezones arent too much of a worry Gladius as I am in Japan so you are closer to me than those in the States.

So Welcome Malarky, Corinthi, GladiusNP, GPEKO and Zhure to the Lands of the Diamond Throne.  Still accepting upto 3 more.

As far as Standard Array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 I think it was) then point buy for the other 5 points, so with normal point buy everything starts at 8. Then 1 point increases your score by 1 up until 14 then it costs 2 points to go to 15 and 2 more points to go to 16, then 3 points to go to 17 and another 3 points to go to 18 (for a total of 16pts).
Score  Points
8           0
9           1
10           2
11           3
12           4
13           5
14           6
15           8
16           10
17           13
18           16


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 16, 2003)

Just got AU last week & I definately wouldn't mind joining---though, if u are looking for someone with more AU expierience, thats fine to


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2003)

NarlethDrider you are certainly welcome.

At the request of those above I think I can bump the starting level up a bit.  Lets go with 3rd level.  As far as spending gold I am going to borrow (read pilfer) a wonderful idea from Ray Silver and tweek it a bit.  

You get your full allotment of 2700gp which the DMG gives for 3rd level characters.  But you can only spend it on mundane equipment, though Dire/Devanian/Masterwork/Alchemical stuff is all perfectly okay.  You can also allot however much of that you want to magic items which I will give you.  So for example if you spend all you want on mundane equipment and end up spending about 600gp, then you can tell me to hand over 2100gp worth of magical loot.  No more than 50% (1350gp) can be spent on any one single item - though it would be difficult to spend that much on a mundane item it is possible. You can also give me a wish list of the type of items that your character would have picked up while adventuring.

So far we have one person intending to play a Human Mindwitch, sounds good to me, any idea what the rest want to play.  As the group is so big multiple characters of the same race/class is perfectly fine.

I will post some starting information about the setting in a bit, but for those of you with access to the Diamond Throne book we will be starting in Ao Manasa.  Ah heck here is the stuff from Monte's site about the city:


> Ao-Manasa is also a busy port city. Gold has been discovered far north of here, and now would-be prospectors and miners use the port of Ao-Manasa as a staging area to launch their expeditions. Odd tales of beasts and even undiscovered peoples along the northern coast come back with the returning miners, as well as stories of endless frozen lands of eternal winter.
> 
> Of all the giantish cities, this is the most remote. About 17,000 people call Ao-Manasa home. A quarter of these are giants, another quarter sibeccai, another quarter human, and the rest faen. These are a rugged folk accustomed to ill-tempered weather and the rough surrounding lands. Countless flocks of goats and sheep graze outside the city, attracting numerous predators for wary shepherds and goatherds to spot.
> 
> The steward of Ao-Manasa, Gri-Taresh, has watched over the city for almost 100 years now. He commands his people's respect through his wise and practical solutions to problems. For example, when he saw how well the bounty on wolves and dire animals helped protect the region from predators, he placed a bounty on goblins, trolls, hags, crabmen, and other dangers to the city. The bounties draw adventurers and mercenaries to the area to help control these threats.




And here is a link  to a colour version of the map of the Lands of the Diamond Throne.


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 17, 2003)

If you arent opposed to a PbP newbie in the game I would be interested in the game as well. Magister as a class prefered, however I can be flexible.

At work curretly so I will post more detail later.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2003)

Certainly SubMensa welcome, that leaves room for one more.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 17, 2003)

I read over the multiclass spellcasting rules. Fairly clever, and it'll be interesting to see how it actually plays out. I've a Witch/Mageblade in my home campaign that I might allow to use these rules.

Not certain what I'll play. Leaning toward a fighty type, but I might try a spellcaster just to see how the multiclass house rules work.

I could do a Greenbond Wood Witch for super healing goodness.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2003)

Argh! Just finished the character stats for 1st. Had trouble spending the starting gold as it was.... 

When are we starting a Rogue's Gallery thread? I'll redo the character and should have it ready before end-of-day.

The character has the Unique Spell talent. It's identical to the Plant Armor 1st level spell, only it's "Astral Armor." Same exact stats, just different special effect. (I could've taken the Exotic Spell feat to the same end, but wanted a different look). Is that acceptable?

-edit-
I spent about 30 gp on gear and was basically done. The rest I'd plugged into low-level scrolls.

As a wish list I'd ask for defensive magic items (rings, amulets, etc). Maybe something curative like a battle healing wand... whatever you'd like to add for the about 2670 I have left over. 

Greg


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2003)

Okay great so here is the link to the rogues gallery thread. [AU] Lost Dreams Characters


----------



## Malarky (Oct 18, 2003)

I shall be playing an Akashic Loresong.  I will post stats later tonight.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2003)

Zhure, Submensa characters look good.  I like to go over them with a fine toothed comb so I will get to that a bit later.  Got the wish lists and I will come up with some items for you, that might take a bit longer tho.  Malarky an akashic will be great and GladiusNP a runethane will be perfect.  Let me know if you are going to try to use some alternative runes (ie the rules on which level of spells count as Lesser Runes - 0th and 1st i think)


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a good idea for a verrik swordman (probably warmain).



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> No more than 50% (1350gp) can be spent on any one single item - though it would be difficult to spend that much on a mundane item it is possible.




Two words : plate armor (1500 gp) Darn !

Oh, and a classic question : how do we do hp ?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 18, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Zhure, Submensa characters look good.  I like to go over them with a fine toothed comb so I will get to that a bit later.  Got the wish lists and I will come up with some items for you, that might take a bit longer tho.




No problem, take your time. I foresee Vand as being erm.. frugal. You'll note his gear is pretty darn sparse and minimalist.

If there are character errors, or if you want clarification or expansion, let me know. 
Greg


----------



## Malarky (Oct 18, 2003)

Okay Malarky is up in the rogues gallery.  For wish list I would like something that Malarky made with his craft skill and had enchanted, other than that maybe something that is oriented towards akashics and of course a magic bow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2003)

*Character comments*

*Zhure * 
For stats you have +1 too much, to increase 15 to 16 costs 2 of the five points
Witches use spell failure unless they take double the casting time to cast their spells
and your astral armor that wont stack with your studded leather/leather jack
you refer to studded leather in your ac block but you have purchased a leather jack
curious why you needed the armor though?
also your flat-footed ac is higher than your base, should be 12 i think.
i think have you at 28 skill points, should be 30 with your race (4class+1race)*6level=30
gonna go with the max hp at first, +1/2 per level so i have you at 25.
Astral Armor, sure I can work with that, one point tho - I dont think that DT has to use the astral plane so Im not, but if you want astral to refer to deep space/stars that works for me and might make it an interesting look/texture when you cast it.

DM items 
scrolls are okay so thats 2700-160=2540
_Beastskin Woad_ This red pigment comes in a small clay jar.  When this pigment is applied to a creature's skin it grants the creature +3 natural armor bonus for 12 hours. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 5th; Craft Single-Use Item, _beastskin(lesser)_; Price: 750 gp.
_Bag of Clay Stones_ This small tan leather bag contains small round clay bullets.  3/day when the user reaches into the bag they can draw out a stone.  The stone can be thrown as a _mudball_ spell, becoming a ball of mud as it flies towards its target. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Constant Item, _mudball_; Price: 1200gp
_Advance Poultice_ when you apply these herbs to a wound, they help the healing process as _battle healing(lesser)_ for 1d6+3 hit points. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 3th; Craft Single-Use Item, _battle healing(lesser)_; Price: 300gp
_Minor Poultices (5)_ when you apply these herbs to a wound, they help the healing process as _transfer wounds(lesser)_. 1d10+1 hit points of damage are converted to half that amount of subdual damage. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Single-Use Item, _transfer wounds(lesser)_; Price: 250gp

an additional 40gp left.

*Submensa * 
the eiditic memory bonus to knowledge skills applies to all of them
minor point in sneak the second "dex" should be "racial" i think.
could you do me a favor and add in your attack bonuses to your weapon stat block makes it easier for me to find and so i dont have to calculate it 
i have you at 417.1gp spent, 100saved. might want to round it out for me and make it like 107gp, 9sp saved for later and thus 525 used before wish list will make it easier on me.  actually i am stealing 25 of that gold you have saved for your items so you only have 82.9gps saved.

DM Items 
_Amulet of Spell Knowledge (eldritch armor)_ 1000gp
_Headband of Mists_ The headband is made of one long brown leather strap which is wrapped multiple times around the head when worn.  By concentrating on the currents of air flowing around her, the wearer can use any of the following spells, in any combination 3/day: _obscuring mist, predict weather, wind churn_. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Constant Item, _obscuring mist, predict weather, wind churn_; Price: 1200gp


*Malarky*
you get 3 more languages, other than that looks good.

DM Items 
_Eyepiece of Precise Vision_ This elaborate eyepiece was crafted by the faen Malarky and enchanted by a member of the University of Sanmar in Ao Manasa.  It allows the wearer to use _precise vision_ 1/day by putting the lense on. Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Constant Item, _precise vision_; Price: 400gp
_Cloth of Lore_ This small 12"x12" peice of cloth is embroidered with the words "Loresight" in Faen.  2/day this cloth can be placed over a creature or object. Whisper the embroidered phrase and the words will change to a significant piece of information about that which was covered. It functions as if a _creature loresight_ or _object loresight_ spell were cast, as appropriate. 
Faint Divination; Caster Level 1th; Craft Constant Item, _creature loresight, object loresight_; Price: 800gp
_Mask of Distance_ When this simple white mask is place over the face of the user, it allows them to see up to 30' in one direction despite any obstacles as a diminished _claivoyance_.  It disintegrates into a fine powder when used.  
Faint Divination; Caster Level 3th; Craft Singe-Use Item, _clairaudience/clairvoyance_; Price: 300gp
_Minor Poultices (4)_ when you apply these herbs to a wound, they help the healing process as _transfer wounds(lesser)_. 1d10+1 hit points of damage are converted to half that amount of subdual damage. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Single-Use Item, _transfer wounds(lesser)_; Price: 200gp


GPEKO:
Looking over the armors, it would appear that chain and plates costs only 600gp and is the same protection provided you have atleast 14dex, has less check penalty, weighs less.  And besides you want to have dex that high so you can take advantage of the Definitive Harness way later 

Hp as I stated above in this post are max 1st, half at every other level (so 3.5 on a d6, 4.5 on a d8, 5.5 on a d10 and 6.5 on a d12)
leaving a total of 95.9gp.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 18, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Zhure *
> For stats you have +1 too much, to increase 15 to 16 costs 2 of the five points




Oopsie. Dropped the CHA to 8. Makes no change to the skills, etc. I had initially planned on bumping his CHA at level 4 to reflect a change in personality. That might have to wait until level 12 now 



> Witches use spell failure unless they take double the casting time to cast their spells
> and your astral armor that wont stack with your studded leather/leather jack
> you refer to studded leather in your ac block but you have purchased a leather jack
> curious why you needed the armor though?




- Most of Vand's spells aren't combat related and he will almost always be able to take the 2nd round to cast them out of combat. It's part of the character strategy. With the psionic descriptor on astral armor, it has no vsm components. 

- Astral armor won't stack with the leather armor but a single casting (as a cantrip - since he has Spell Affinity) will raise Vand's AC by 2, and by another 2 by generating an astral shield with a 2nd casting. Duration as 1 hr/level means he can have a good AC most of the day. The leather armor is a psychological crutch Vand has since he can't keep the spell running all the time. Later on he may stop wearing armor altogether.

- Studded leather vs leather jack was a conceptual change early on that didn't make the final edit.



> also your flat-footed ac is higher than your base, should be 12 i think.




Another editing error due to stat changes during character creation. Fixed.



> i think have you at 28 skill points, should be 30 with your race (4class+1race)*6level=30




Math error. Fixed. Stupid cross-class skills.



> gonna go with the max hp at first, +1/2 per level so i have you at 25.




I was missing the round-off on the 3.5 hit points. Fixed to 25.



> Astral Armor, sure I can work with that, one point tho - I dont think that DT has to use the astral plane so Im not, but if you want astral to refer to deep space/stars that works for me and might make it an interesting look/texture when you cast it.




Initially I was looking at a variant of ectoplasmic armor, but didn't want to use the psionics handbook terminology, so opted for 'astral.' I like the stellar imagery though, maybe something like the old-style 80's Starboy look from Legion of Superheroes? Or Celestian, all black with twinkling stars? Those sound good.



> DM items
> 
> >SNIP<




All more than acceptable. I like the imagery on the bag of clay stones. (I see you noticed Vand didn't have a ranged attack. So far he has the most hit points, so he should do ok in melee, I hope.)
Greg


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 18, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Submensa *
> the eiditic memory bonus to knowledge skills applies to all of them



Actually I forgot completely about this one, the feat bonus listed was the competence bonus from Eldritch Training. I have now added both feat bonuses where needed. 


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> minor point in sneak the second "dex" should be "racial" i think.
> could you do me a favor and add in your attack bonuses to your weapon stat block makes it easier for me to find and so i dont have to calculate it



Fixed and added.


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> i have you at 417.1gp spent, 100saved. might want to round it out for me and make it like 107gp, 9sp saved for later and thus 525 used before wish list will make it easier on me.  actually i am stealing 25 of that gold you have saved for your items so you only have 82.9gps saved.



Fixed.


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> DM Items
> ~~Snip~~



Added verbatum.

All changes made in the RG thread, thanks for the second set of eyes.


----------



## Malarky (Oct 18, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Malarky*
> you get 3 more languages, other than that looks good.




I get more? Sweet, I hadn't noticed. Will choose and edit asap



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> DM Items
> <Snip>





Heh, like the item you let me craft and the cloth sounds awesome...will have to save up to eventually get a magic weapon.


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 19, 2003)

Alright - Have posted Aadin Lofgred - 3rd Level Runethane.  Allotted 2000 golds toward magic items.  Having read the other backgrounds posted so far, was thinking that maybe Sharilin Glittermane and Aadin fell in together on the road?  Up to you whether or not that works SubMensa, but since they've both come up from the south, it might make it easier to tie the group together.


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 19, 2003)

Sure GladiusNP, travelling with entertainers on the last leg of the your journey to Ao-Manasa sounds just like the type of thing Sharilan would enjoy.

The mountains can be very dangerous, especially for a lone traveller. Plus it will give Sharilan plenty of time to have you show her some Runes. Of course she understands the concepts and even recognises some of the forms from her schooling. She just can't understand how something so static can invoke the wild energies of magic. In return she would be _more than willing_ to discuss her magical knowlege with you.

Btw, the flavour text for your shortspear is great!


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 19, 2003)

SubMensa said:
			
		

> Btw, the flavour text for your shortspear is great!




Thanks!

That's settled then.  I'm sure Aadin enjoyed the challenge of attempting to express in words how his runic magic is simultaneously an image, a meaning, a sound and is still more than this as well.  Sharilin's view of his magic as 'static' never fails to amuse him.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, I wrote up and posted Gren, by Unbound 3rd Level Totem Warrior. Looking over the gallery, I saw plenty of intellectual types and not a lot of beef, so I thought I'd try some.

I'd be happy to try to work out any sort of backstory with any of the other characters.

As far as the 1600 for magic items, I'd prefer wildernessy type items. For example, Scent Tracker would be a neat ability. But I'm not really that concerned by it. Any items are just icing on the cake, and not such a big deal for this particular character.

Hope he meets with approval.


----------



## Malarky (Oct 19, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Well, I wrote up and posted Gren, by Unbound 3rd Level Totem Warrior. Looking over the gallery, I saw plenty of intellectual types and not a lot of beef, so I thought I'd try some.




*Grin* Not beefy enough for ya, eh? *L* I for one am really glad to get more brawn into the party!  Sounds like an interesting bunch altogether, rather looking forward to the campaign.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 19, 2003)

*grins*

Well, he is 'shorter' than average for a Loresong. Now a full sized Loresong /might/ qualify as beef, but a short one? Nahh. S'okay though. You'll be plenty beefy after the Monster's have prioritized threats. 

Hmm, howling man with two bladed sword, or little Faen with short bow? 

30 hit points later I'm bleeding out and you're still plunkin' away. ;


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 19, 2003)

> Looking over the armors, it would appear that chain and plates costs only 600gp and is the same protection provided you have atleast 14dex, has less check penalty, weighs less. And besides you want to have dex that high so you can take advantage of the Definitive Harness way later




That's a good point, but let's not forget that heavy load also gives a maximum dex of +1. Anyway, I still went for a 14 dex character.



			
				GladiusNP said:
			
		

> He does have a rather cool opinion of mojh




This could get interesting. I posted my character in the rogue gallery ... a mojh warmain. He's also not the most likable character. We will see how it turns out. I know I said verrik ealier but I've changed my mind. At least, it's more brawls and also somemore brains ...

Ekerose13, feel free to correct me on anything. The wish list is at the end of the character sheet (nice DM items so far by the way).


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

Excellent, I will go over those three characters today and try to have your items up by tonight.  A Mojh Warmain aught to be interesting.  Feel free to work out some connections between characters while we wait on our last character from Narleth and hopefully we will pick up our 8th soon.

I would like to let you in on a bit of my plan to sound it out and see if you would be amicable to it.  I would kinda like to run this as two groups of 4 players who sometimes meet and work together but for the most part are off on their own.  I am inspired by Monte's Ptolus game for those of you who have read it and I think that the PbP format makes that possible. If any of you think that it would not be a good idea then please say so.  I just want to point out that the 2 groups need not be prepared for everything (ie one group could be almost all spell casters), I will tailor the challenges to the abilities of each party.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 20, 2003)

Heh, challenges tailored toward the party and not the ideal mixing. A shocking concept to be certain. I'm fine with the two groups concept. I would like to be grouped with some civilized types. One of the themes I'd like to explore with Gren is becoming more familiar with society and higher thinking. 

Oh, and I also think a Mojh Warmain is a neat concept. Not one I'd have thought of, but definately neat.


----------



## Malarky (Oct 20, 2003)

A Mojh Warmain ! Huh, intriguing.  As for me.. I think it'll be a bit of a challenge to run the two groups, but definitely up for playing in them... *G*


----------



## Raikes (Oct 20, 2003)

*Finn Redtip, Spryte Greenbond*

I would love to take the last spot with a Spryte Greenbond.

His name will be Finn Redtip, and I'll post him by tomorrow night if I can have the slot.  I DM an AU game and I've been dying to play one.  This one looks clever and well managed so far, and I am really looking forward to the chance to play.

Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

Yay thats 8!  Ill go over your character Raikes and Narleth's once they are up.  Will post hopefully later tonight my notes on the other three.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

Okay I wanted to let you all in on something, Malarky is my wife's character. She has decided to give me a painting for my Christmas present and I asked her to do a picture of the 8 PCs.  I wanted to double check that no one minds if we use their descriptions for the pic.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds ok to me. Vand lacks a description because he's -- well -- nondescript. Plain, cropped brown hair, brown eyes, thin and wiry, always scowling. Childhood diesease pockmarks on his face. He's not terribly attractive. Sort of like a failed shepherd turned thug. He'd be menacing in a dark alley only because you can't see him well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Zhure*
just going back over the spells readied/spells per day and I discovered that you are short one readied 0th level spell.  should be 3/3 slots and 4/3 readied spells

*GladiusNP*
skill points -  47 total so far...  so 1 point short
hit points = 19 (cause I am giving .5hp/HD)
check spells per day and readied the bonus spells apply to both, not sure that you got that.  I would just drop the Bonus Spells column from your table and apply the bonus to both of the appropriate columns.
add the prices for items (helps me)
add the bonus to Know(runes) from book.

DM Items 
_Wooden Bracer of Tem'nar_ This stiff oaken bracer fitss tightly to the wearer's arm.  Upon command (command word - "Oak Tree" in Draconic) the bracer slowly begins to transform. The transformation takes one full round.  Pieces of wood seem to fold out of it until a full shield sits attached in place of the bracer.  Etched into the surface of the shield is the symbol of Tem'nar, at twined circle surrounding a strong oak tree.  This shield provides a +2 shield bonus while conferring no armor check penalty, spell failure chance, or maximum dexterity. Each use drains a charge from the bracers eventually they will become brittle and break off.  The shield lasts for 2 hours/charge.  Normally they are made with 50 charges.  Rumor tells of a companion bracer for the other arm which grows into a suit of bark armor for the wearer. 
Faint Conjuration; Caster Level: 2nd; Craft Charged Item, _plant armor_. Price: 1700gp

_Gloom Woad_ This pigment comes in a small ceramic jar.  When applied to a creature's face it's eyes become shaded as if shadows moved across their surface.  For the next 3 hours the creature can see 60 feet in the dark as _darkvision_.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level: 3rd; Craft Single Use Item, _darkvision_. Price:   300gp

*Corinthi*
hit points = 27 (cause I am giving .5hp/HD)

DM Items 
_Lupine Mask of Umetoth _ This stylised porcelain mask is adorned with small patches of fur and when activated it melds with the user's face giving them a very lupine cast.  When this mask is placed upon the face and the command word ("Wolf" in Auran) is spoken it grants the wearer a heightened sense of smell.  The effects last for 10 minutes as _scent tracker_. Each time it is used the mask is drained of 1 charge.  When created these masks have 50 charges and can be used by any one.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Charged Item, _scent tracker_. Price: 850gp

_Fugitive's Root_ 50gp
_Whistle of Respite_ 300gp
_Shard of Kjhom_ 400gp

*GPEKO*
character looks all good.

DM Items 
_Dusk Cloak_ 2/day 800gp
_Arrow of Hindrance_ 250gp

gah thats it for tonight I am beat, I will fill in the rest of those items tomorrow morning.


----------



## GladiusNP (Oct 20, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> *Zhure*
> just going back over the spells readied/spells per day and I discovered that you are short one readied 0th level spell.  should be 3/3 slots and 4/3 readied spells
> 
> *GladiusNP*
> ...




Done and done - all set I believe.  Added items as well.  Sorry about the bonus spells - I did know it added to both, but for some reason only added it to spells readied.  Anyway, all fixed now.  No objections to the use of the description for the painting - I hope it turns out well.  Also cut and pasted the magical items - have you written these all yourself, or are some from the Diamond Throne campaign setting?  Just curious, as I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

Here are the details on the rest of those DM Items.  To answer your question Gladius I make almost all the items.  The amulet of spell knowledge is from DT. but really the items are so easy to make with the new creation rules and its just so much fun that I love doing it.

*Corinthi*
DM Items 
_Fugitive's Root_ When this bitter peice of root is chewed it grants the user respite from any predator tracking it by scent.  This effect lasts for 10 minutes as a heightened _scent bane_.
Faint Abjuration; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Single Use Item, _scent bane_. Price: 50gp

_Whistle of Respite_ When this small silver-blue wistle is blown it grants the user a diministed form of _protection from elements (air)_.  This protection lasts 3 minutes and absorbs a maximum of 18 hit points of air damage. 
Faint Abjuration; Caster Level: 3rd; Craft Single Use Item, _protection from elements_. Price: 300gp

_Shard of Kjhom_ This is a small shard of pale blue-white crystal that constantly feels cool to the touch.  When thrown at a target it acts as an _ice bolt_ though it has a range increment of 10 and deviates as a grenade.  If it inflicts damage, the target's movements become impeded.  The target must make an additional Fort save or be _slowed_ for 1 round per 5 points of damage as if under the effects of the Cold Spell Template. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level: 3rd; Craft Single Use Item, Energy Mage (Cold) _ice bolt_. Price: 400gp

*GPEKO*
DM Items 
_Dusk Cloak_ This dark blue cloak seems to shift and shimmer dully in the gloom. 2/day the user can wrap the cloak around them selves and will it to extend its darkness, blanketing them against prying eyes.  It functions as a diminished _cloak of darkness_ for 3 minutes. 
Faint Evocation; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Constant Item, _cloak of darkness_. Price: 800gp

1 _Arrow of Hindrance_ The heads of these heavy black _+2 arrows_ appear to be covered in a molassy substance which wont come off.  When they strike, the target is surrounded by a brief nimbus of blurred, swirling shapes before being reduced in speed by 30 feet.  The range penalty is doubled for each range increment as the arrows do not fly as well as normal.  The effect lasts for 3 minutes if the target fails their saving throw as _drain away speed (lesser)_.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level: 3rd; Craft Arms and Armor, _drain away speed  (lesser)_. Price: 250gp


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the items ... Especially the dusk cloak, it fits his background and personality well. I added them to my sheet in the rogue gallery.

As for running the 8 characters as 2 groups, I like the idea ... it would be like a little "living" world. The main problem I see is the time issues (one group goes in the wilderness, the other rest in the city .. that sort of stuff). It's probably manageable but I guess you have to think about it.

Finally, for the painting, I have no problem with it. Here's my contribution: a close view of Yajarn's eye (or is it a snake ?   )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Raikes*
Stats wise it costs 2 points to go from 15 to 16, so you have 1 more to spend.
HP wise great of you to roll, but we are gonna do formula method for character creation to make everyone on par. so you have (6+3.5*2+2*3=19)
I think your grapple is a little optimistic as Tiny creatures get a -8 i think it is on top of your -3 str.  i think it should be around -10
Skills - Gonna stick to the rules with skills, I dont think that a fly sky is necessary as I cant think of a situation where you would need it.
 - Also I have you at 10 skill points, you should be at 12.
 - Also your Sleight of Hand should be modified by your dex I think (dont have the main book on me at the moment)
Spells - The bonus spells you get for your wisdom applies to both readied and spells per day.  So you can ready 1 more spell per level.
Money spent - I have you at 361.

For items I will have to think up some tonight.  I have to teach in a few minutes so I dont have much time for that at the moment.

*Narleth Drider* are you around?  Just waiting on your character to get going.  Everyone else feel free to start making friends with the other characters and plot out any joint backgrounds that you want to have, if any.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 21, 2003)

*Finn is corrected*

Finn is corrected.

I added a point to STR, corrected the ridiculous grapple (darn!), added more readied spells, and added 2 points of skills, and retotaled the equipment.

Thanks for the quick feedback.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 21, 2003)

I know I'm not the DM p) but I was looking at the various characters to find a starting partner for Yajarn and I couldn't help but notice two errors for Finn. First, it should say Finn was born Quickling not Loresong since he has no intelligence bonus. Second, you put the size bonus into his AC but not in his attack bonuses. I know you don't plan on using weapons a lot but it could be useful for ray spells. Just trying to be helpful ...

Vand or Gren could both be with Yajarn at the beginning, if they did impress him somehow. It would also make sense to start Yajarn alone, so either ways are fine with me.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 21, 2003)

*Finn is corrected - again*

OK.  Thanks for the size attack bonus reminder.  I'd been thinking about Finn so much that I actually woke up from sleep last night realizing that I'd swapped his DEX/INT bonuses.

Finn's sheet is corrected.

---

As far as startup meeting, I think that it is actually _likely_ that Sharilan's relatives live in Finn's home village.  As such, it is only natural that Finn and she would travel to the city together.

Also, it would be a natural to have encountered Malarky, perhaps he commissioned a piece from him for his mentor back at the village (in the past).

If he sees Yajarn, he'll be curious and may follow him out of interest.  Not too many Mojh in his experience and almost certainly no warrior-Mojh.

So what of it 'Lan?  Are we travelling together to the city?


----------



## Malarky (Oct 21, 2003)

*g* Hey, I like the commissioning bit.. *L* I figured  Malarky working in the marketplace is bound to meet people there - better though if there's already a familiar face  coming his way!

By and by guys... will be posting some questions later RE: descriptions to get started on the pic.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 22, 2003)

Malarky, here's a quick image of Finn.


----------



## Malarky (Oct 22, 2003)

Raikes- thanks, that will help a lot !

Mostly guys - if you've any preferences in clothing colour, that type of thing, now'd be the time to tell me. Yajarn.. mojh... snake eyes, urgh! *L*should be a fun challenge though. Will post prelim sketches at some point, more than likely.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2003)

GPEKO thanks for pointing those out, a second set of eyes is always helpful.  I double checked that your changes, Raikes, filtered through the sheet.  There were a couple of minor points - Init should be +2 and you have a third language.

Glad to see things are coming together.  I hope to start this Friday/Saturday, just kinda waiting on the last character.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 22, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Glad to see things are coming together.  I hope to start this Friday/Saturday, just kinda waiting on the last character.




Sorry, I've been caught up in overtime---I'll post my char tomorrow, I'll be going w/a Litorian(sp)_______ I'll also post a sketch of him later


----------



## Malarky (Oct 22, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been caught up in overtime---I'll post my char tomorrow, I'll be going w/a Litorian(sp)_______ I'll also post a sketch of him later




Cool! by and by, Narleth Drider, you have some amazing inkwork, I was checking it out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2003)

Raikes, here is the DM items for Finn,

_Solarprism_: This small multifaceted stone is a transparent yellowish color.  3/day this stone can be used to try and reflect the suns light into a targets eyes, blinding it.  This can only be used during the daytime in areas of natural sunlight.  It requires a ranged touch attack to direct the light properly.  If the target fails its saving throw it is blinded for 2 rounds as a diminshed _blinding light_.
Faint Evocation, Caster Level: 2nd, Craft Constant Item, _blinding light_, Price: 800gp.

_Wingstraps_: These light brown straps of leather fit around a creature's body. Another two straps hinged at the center of the creatures chest pass over its shoulders and hang down the center of the back.  It takes a move equivalent action to put them on or take them off.  Once attached the harness can be activated by touching the engraved hinge in the front. Then the two straps lash out straight from the creaturesand transparent wings seem to grow from them granting the creature flight (30', average maneuvrability) as the spell _flight_.  If a creature already has wings the straps attack to the tops granting greater control and speed (60', perfect maneuvrability) for 50 minutes.  Onces used they fall off, useless.
Faint Transmutation, Caster Level: 5th, Craft Single Use Item, _flight_, Price: 750gp

_Dazzletwig_: This tiem looks like a standard tindertwig except for its bright blue and yellow head and the tiny word ("Dazzle" in draconic).  No matter how hard it is struck the tindertwig will not light.  Whisper the word however and the head will burst into multicoloured light and cast a diminished _dazzlesphere_.  One target within 120 feet is dazed for 1d4 rounds if it has only 1 HD and fails its save.
Faint Evocation, Caster Level: 2nd, Craft Single Use Item, _dazzlesphere_, Pricee: 150gp.

_Scroll of Transfer Wounds (Lesser)_ Price: 25gp.

_Ladening Potion_ Allows you to laden the next spell you cast without using an extra slot. (source: Diamond Throne). Price: 600gp.

That leaves you with 14gp.


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 24, 2003)

Sorry about the long wait. I'll have a description of Sharilan added to her sheet before tomorrow.


----------



## SubMensa (Oct 25, 2003)

Description up and ready. Feel free to take creative liscence though. I look forward eagerly to see what the more artistic can do with what I have provided.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks good SubMensa,  I am getting ready the first post for the IC thread.  Just waiting a bit more on Narleth.  No hurries tho even if you need more time, each character is going to be on their own for the begining, so starting a bit later is no problem at all.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 25, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Looks good SubMensa,  I am getting ready the first post for the IC thread.  Just waiting a bit more on Narleth.  No hurries tho even if you need more time, each character is going to be on their own for the begining, so starting a bit later is no problem at all.




Sorry, been caught up in the world of overtime---though I will get my scarred litoran up this weekend


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

No problems Narleth, I think I have things worked out for the first part of the adventure.  We shall begin when you are ready.

I have been going through the relationships so far and I have come up with the following:
Shirilan and Finn are together.
Aadin and Shirilan are together.
Finn knows Malarky.
Vand and Yajarn are together.
Aadin and Yajarn wouldnt get together. (I dont think Aadin likes Mojh very much)

Any other ones that people want to add before we get going?


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

*sniffs* 

So no one loves Gren? That's alright. I've my wolf to keep me company.

*sniffs*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thats just what I gleaned <sp?> from what has already been posted here or in the RG thread.  If you have anything to add just go ahead.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 28, 2003)

Am I missing something?  Are we playing and I've missed the announcement?  What is the delay?


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

Raikes, I was just giving our last member a couple more days to get his character up.  I too am itching to play this game before the ideas flee my scattered brain.  So I am going to post the first post in a new In Character thread later this afternoon.  NarlethDrider, when you are ready I will just have your character join which ever group ends up with less people.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry to the admins for having two posts in a row on this board.  

To the rest we are gamin!

[AU] Lost Dreams In Character Thread

As I said NarlethDrider when you can get your character up we will slide you right in.  As you can see some of the characters are still on there own so there will be some still spent on getting everyone together.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 30, 2003)

GPEKO yeah its a little hard for me to read the colour you chose for your character.  In the first post on this thread I specified color choice cause it really helps me read through the entries quickly and know what was spoken and what was just in your heads.  So Silver for speaking, Plum for thinking, and Purple for OCC.  Also I think I put down that I would like thinking in italics and occ in smaller fonts.  I know Im being a pain in the butt but it helps when you have so many games to really spot things clearly.  Oh yeah and one other convention that I really like from another game that I am in is to put your name, race and class in the Post Subject.

Raikes for the most part I will be doing the rolling for characters, I feel that it has a lot more flow to it if we dont really dwell on the numbers.  For small things that really dont matter like the spot check for itchy trigger fingers I dont mind at all. 

Well looks like things are underway!


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 30, 2003)

Oops, sorry, I thought those colors where just examples.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 30, 2003)

OK, I'd rather not go to the effort of rolling any way.  All that cut-n-paste gets tiresome.

BTW, I love the colors and especially the req. to put name/race in the subject.  It makes it much easier for me to track what is going on.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

Narleth hows it coming? I am thinking of offering another spot to someone I know who is itching to get into an AU game after the last one he was in fell through.  Let me know if you are still interested in playing?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 31, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Narleth hows it coming? I am thinking of offering another spot to someone I know who is itching to get into an AU game after the last one he was in fell through.  Let me know if you are still interested in playing?




Aye, I still want to play, but, go ahead & let the other guy play if hes ready to go----I really dont want to be the one holding the rest back (like I've already done   )

take care, ND


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2003)

Np with you staying in, I havent opened up the spot or spoken to anyone yet.  If you are still up for it please do stay.


----------



## Raikes (Oct 31, 2003)

*Backup thread*

I made a backup thread on the Enworld EZBoard.  Sorry if that isn't what you want to do, but this one is having financial problems and big slowdowns ...

Let me know and I'll delete this post if you don't want it.

Backup Thread


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 31, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Np with you staying in, I havent opened up the spot or spoken to anyone yet.  If you are still up for it please do stay.




I'll try & post my Litoran tonite


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2003)

Raikes I dont think that the boards are going to pose any problems.  Morrus has managed to raise enough funds from donations to safely stay online for more than a whole year. It was close to $20000 raised last I saw.  Thanks for the offer, but I think we can safely stay here.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 1, 2003)

I just want to clarify something: did Yajarn enter the alley yet or does he see the creature from outside it ? I'm not sure he can really fight well in such close quarters.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2003)

he has not yet enteredm he is standing just before the entrace to the alleyway. with the other two.  the light alerted the creature.


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 4, 2003)

*Hello all!*

Erekose asked me if I was interested in rounding out this crew since our last game together stalled shortly after character creation. While I don't want to pull my old character over to this story I'll try and throw something together tonite. Looking over the list of characters I'll probably go with something on the martial side, perhaps an Unfettered, Champion or Oathsworn.

Looking forward to it! Thanks!


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 4, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> Erekose asked me if I was interested in rounding out this crew since our last game together stalled shortly after character creation.




Humm... this does sound familiar ...   

Welcome aboard !


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 4, 2003)

Welcome DjSpunj.  glad you got my pm.  have a look through the first page of this thread to help with your character creation.  we are going with 3rd level which was mentioned somewhere down the middle of that page. rules on items, hit points, stats etc. are all there, just ask if you have any questions.

NarlethDrider, sorry to offer your spot away, but I would like to get things moving and the IC thread is already 2 pages.  Please accept my apologies.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 5, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> NarlethDrider, sorry to offer your spot away, but I would like to get things moving and the IC thread is already 2 pages.  Please accept my apologies.




Hey, no need to apologize---if anyone should, it would be me for wasting yalls time

take care


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 5, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Welcome DrSpunj. glad you got my pm. have a look through the first page of this thread to help with your character creation. we are going with 3rd level which was mentioned somewhere down the middle of that page. rules on items, hit points, stats etc. are all there, just ask if you have any questions.



Right. Got it. Thanks.

I'm trying to type in my info now (and work out many of the details). The background will be pretty poor for a couple days until I get a chance to update it. I'm going with a Litorian Mageblade who just finished his formal training and is now out looking to improve his skills & abilities, especially with his shiny, new athame'd swordaxe! 

Very original, I know!


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, I lied. The story just seemed to flow so I ignored the work I have until it was finished. Please let me know of any errors. I placed him smackdown in the middle of Ao-Manasa wandering around to make it easy on your Erekose, and I didn't name his guild in case you had something already in mind. Otherwise, I think he's good to go.

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 6, 2003)

Everything on Kalythar looks good.  I will come up with the items for him later this evening.  Wont be much after all the money you spent on masterwork equipment but thats okay, that was the intention.  I am going to get started right away then with your introduction.  Hope you don't mind me placing you in the Stone Troll when the other characters enter.


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 6, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind me placing you in the Stone Troll when the other characters enter.



Not at all, I was hoping to be dropped right into the middle of things to get underway. I'm also glad I didn't miss anything with Kalythar's write-up and thought about reducing some of the dire/MW components for more magical stuff, but this just seemed to fit Kalythar better. He makes his own magic! 

A few random thoughts before I forget:

* I was really impressed with some of the magic items you were handing out to the others, then found them as the third batch on AU's website, so I have to sheepishly admit I wasn't nearly as impressed anymore. 
It was only last night as I was handing some of those out in my D&D 3.5 game that I realized YOUR name was at the top of that entire third batch of items, so I'm back to being impressed  and wanted to let you know I really liked the items there. My D&D party just hit 4th level and I was very excited to be able to give them some useful goodies that didn't push the wealth levels out of whack. Thanks!

* I really like the spellcaster multiclassing system as well. It makes a lot of sense. I am interested in seeing the Excel sheet you mention, to play around with the tables a bit, so when you get a chance please email it to me. I agree with your reasoning though and probably won't change the tables.

* Would you mind editing your first post in the Story thread to include Kalythar in the character list?

* There was something else but I can't remember it right now. Hmmm....

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 7, 2003)

DrSpunj:
DM items 

_Ring of the Frost Wraiths_: This dark blue ring feels very cold to the touch, those who possess it often only put it on when they have need of its powers.  1/day when commanded too (command word 'Sunder the Strong' in Auran) the wearers hand momentarily glows with a deep malevolent blue before discharging in a streaking ray of cackling blue energy. The being struck feels their strength drain in numbing cold and takes 1d4 points of damage +1 point of Strength damage if they fail a Fortitude save, as a _cold blast_.  
Faint Evocation; Caster Level: 1; Craft Constant Item, _cold blast_; Price: 400gp.

_Mask of Secrets_: This mask is made of a dark redish-purple cloth that feels very soft to the touch.  A small rune is embroidered into the forehead of the mask depicting an open eye in bright orange thread.  When this mask is put on it allows the user to spot doors and such things that have been concealed from view, as _detect secret doors_.  The wearer must concentrate to reveal the information he seeks and may do so for up to 1 minute.  Once the wearer finished using it, the mask becomes tattered and ripped, powerless.
Faint Divination; Caster Level: 1; Craft Single Use Item, _detect secret doors_; Price: 100gp;

3 _Minor Poultices_: when you apply these herbs to a wound, they help the healing process as _transfer wounds(lesser)_. 1d10+1 hit points of damage are converted to half that amount of subdual damage. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Single-Use Item, transfer wounds(lesser); Price: 50gp. (*3=150gp)

36gp

In reference to the excel sheets I am not sure what you mean.  The .doc file that I linked on the first page is not my work, so if you are refering to the files the author mentions I am afraid that I do not have them.  In that case though I am going with the charts he shows there as opposed to more agressive ones that he developed.

I am really glad to hear that you liked the magic items, hope these ones work for you too.  I was really touched that you choose to use my items in your RL campaign 

If you think of anything else just let me know.


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 10, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> DrSpunj:
> DM items



Great. I've added them to the gallery write-up.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> In reference to the excel sheets I am not sure what you mean. The .doc file that I linked on the first page is not my work, so if you are refering to the files the author mentions I am afraid that I do not have them. In that case though I am going with the charts he shows there as opposed to more agressive ones that he developed.



Oops!  Sorry, I didn't read things closely enough to realize that wasn't your work. I like the charts he's chosen, too, though I'm not anxious to multiclass with Kalythar.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I am really glad to hear that you liked the magic items, hope these ones work for you too. I was really touched that you choose to use my items in your RL campaign



They just received them, and I need to give them the mechanics of the magic since we're playing a 3.5 game, but they were just what I was looking for. One of the 4 players is an old-timer who's so far unfamiliar with AU. By using magic items, spells, villains using AU classes, etc. I'm able to keep all four of them on even-footing, so to speak.

I also very much appreciate that the rules in AU allow me to choose from a plethora of low cost items. In Core the earliest levels are limited to scrolls, potions, and the occasional Feather Token or two, of course. I find that really lame. Your items I can introduce at very low levels and inject some mystery into my game because none of the players are familiar with them.

They're perfect! Just please email me any additional ones you pound out, please!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

There was a file on diamondthrone.com that Eric Noah did up that calculates all of the prices for the magic items.  It of course doesnt have any of the flavor that the items I made up have, but it has a huge number of items just waiting to be dropped into a campaign.

Let me see if i can get a direct link: http://www.diamondthrone.com/displaycontent.cfm?iCatId=3&iConID=51


----------



## DrSpunj (Nov 11, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There was a file on diamondthrone.com that Eric Noah did up that calculates all of the prices for the magic items. It of course doesnt have any of the flavor that the items I made up have, but it has a huge number of items just waiting to be dropped into a campaign.



Wow. I missed that one. Thanks!

It's a wonderful list. Eric must really be into AU, given the spell tracking sheet he modified and the other stuff he's done.

Cool!


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah and he is really good with the excel sheets. there are quite a few of his on the diamond throne site, very useful stuff.


----------



## SubMensa (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry for the wait if you guys were waiting on me, I just wanted to make sure everyone had a chance to respond.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2003)

No problem Submensa.  I plan on posting about once every 2 days or so.  I will post in responce to who ever has posted in between.  I find that for out of combat situations it is not always necessary to wait for everyone else, unless you are speaking directly too them.  In combat I will wait for each person to post their round.


----------



## Raikes (Nov 14, 2003)

*out of town*

Hey, I'm out of town this weekend, and probably offline.  I'll try to check in if I can find a net connection, but it seems doubtful.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 14, 2003)

not a problem thanks for letting us know, have a great weekend.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry I've been MIA. With the flu, I've been working and sleeping. I'm recovered_ish_ now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

Not a problem. hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 26, 2003)

Now that the two groups are together for the most part.  I am wondering if you would like me to split the IC thread into two seperate ones?  It might help the group at the Stone Troll.  I would still encourage anyone who wants to to read both threads as clues and information that pertain to your adventure might be found by the other party.  You will also know when the two are about to meet.


----------



## Malarky (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah, I think that might be easier.


----------



## GladiusNP (Nov 28, 2003)

*Division into two threads.*

I can see the plusses to this - mainly that the non-combat group feels a bit more continuity, since it currently gets a bit choppy.  If we do go to two seperate threads, what will happen when we do meet up?  Will we have to post in both, or will one be the 'main' thread?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

I was thinking that for a meeting we will use the 'main thread' which is the current one.  Anyone want to name their company for me to make a thread based off of it? Was just gonna call it Lost Dreams - Stone Troll but since you probably wont be staying there long  I will let you choose.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

Build it (the 2 threads not a baseball field   ) and they will come (they being us).

Oh, and good trip !


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't mind splitting the thread, and I actually kind of like "Stone Troll" personally. 

BTW, Corinthi/Gren? Are you still around? I haven't seen a post from you since the beginning of November, post #31. 

There for awhile I was waiting for Gren to get seated at the table with the others, then just continued on after Erekose described him being at the table.

Thanks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

Im back!  It will take a couple of days to get completely back into the swing of things.  But I should be able to post a bit later on today.  I will open up the new thread and also make a call for the absentees as well later on.

EDIT: Okay I have made the new thread everyone at the Stone Troll check in there.  The link is in my signiture.  I will post on both IC threads later today/tomorrow.


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey, Corinthi! Glad to have you & Gren back!

I especially like the red text. It reminded me of blood & Gren's feral nature. Go figure.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

I will be gone on vacation from tomorrow (the 19) to December 29. I'll have no internet access so feel free to auto-pilot Yajarn. He'll go with what ever Vand decides to do (except if it makes him show some weakness   ).


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 19, 2003)

Glad to see Gren back in action.  Hope that Submensa bring Sharilan in then we can get the second party really moving.

Gpeko, enjoy your holidays. I expected a slow down over the holidays as I assume many will be heading home, taking a break with family or what not.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, Erekose, question for you.

How would like us to handle spell list swapping? That is, now that Kalythar and the Stone Troll crew are heading out, if I want to make some adjustments to my selected subset of active spells for the day, would you like me to post that in the Stone Troll thread, perhaps in Purple?

Or would you like to me to keep editing the post in the Rogues' Gallery thread?

Not sure what people normally do or what your preference is.

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

lets go with both in thread (in purple is good) and changes to your rg post.  and its no problem to have them changed that night prior to heading out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi Erekose.  I was wondering if I could use Kelsis the Bright-Eyed (advanced for 3rd level), my sibeccai akashic (her sheet is here:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68516 ) in this game.  Would that be all right?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2004)

Isida, sure Kelsis sounds good.  Here are the char creation stuff from the first page again just so its here - 


 Standard Array + 5 point buy.
 You can spend 3 points on a starting Hero Point.
 3rd level. 
 You get your full allotment of 2700gp which the DMG gives for 3rd level characters. But you can only spend it on mundane equipment, though Dire/Devanian/Masterwork/Alchemical stuff is all perfectly okay. You can also allot however much of that you want to magic items which I will give you. So for example if you spend all you want on mundane equipment and end up spending about 600gp, then you can tell me to hand over 2100gp worth of magical loot. No more than 50% (1350gp) can be spent on any one single item - though it would be difficult to spend that much on a mundane item it is possible. You can also give me a wish list of the type of items that your character would have picked up while adventuring.
 gonna go with the max hp at first, +1/2 per level

I am going to have you join the group [AU] Lost Dreams: Stone Troll as Sharilan has been missing in action for a couple months.  The group has just been hired by Master Mollen a merchant to guard his caravan heading out to a mining town and back.  They expect trouble from the local wildlife.

To everyone, I have invited another player to join our crew as SubMensa has been missing for a while.  I tried to email the email account listed and posted a few times.  Sorry Submensa, want to keep the game moving.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

Are Kelsis' current stats ok?  If, so I'll just keep them and then adjust my abilities and buy myself some more stuff.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sure if you want to keep your stats as is no problem.  Did a quick calculation to compare Kelsis' stats to the method above and you are about 4 point buy points lower. If you want to add them in feel free if not just add on a hero point.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, then I think I will take that Hero point.  Never know when that could be useful.  Also, I'm going to give you 2,200gp to spend for me.  Kelsis is a practical girl and a clever one, so she could get use out of almost anything you gave her.  Go nuts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I've posted Kelsis.  I'm just waiting for approval and magic items and then I can join up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2004)

Isida,

looking over Kelsis, everything looks fine.  Couple of points, I looked back over the other characters and it looks like I gave them the .5hp/level above first.  So give her an extra hp.  Oh and the character sheet says she is still level 1.  

DM Items 
2 _Trollbane Crystals_: This small red crystals pack a very big punch.  When thrown they explode upon impact causing a massive explosion.  Originally based off the alchemist's fire, a magister in Ka-Rone was thrown out of the city for having invented these nasty little crystals.  With only a 10' range increment, the manual (were there one) would advise users to throw them as far as possible.  These crystals are thrown as a grenade weapon and upon impact deal damage as an Alchemist's Fire.  However they then explode as a _fireburst_ with a little added punch.  Each crystal deals 4d6 damage to a 10' radius and an extra 1d6 versus trolls in addition to the base damage.
Faint Evocation; Caster Level: 3; Craft Single Use Item, access to the Fire and Enemy Bane (giants) Templates, _fireburst_; Price: 225gp; (*2 = 450gp)

_Poisoner's Amulet_: This small copper coin from one of the countries far to the south has a square hole punched through the middle and a thin, plain chain tied through it.  When created this amulet contains 50 charges.  Each side contains a command word to activate one of its two abilities.  One side allows the user to _detect poison_, while the other allows her to increase the potency of one dose of poison as a diminished _advance poison_ (+1 DC). Each ability costs 1 charge and when all of the charges have been expended the coin crumbles to dust.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level: 1; Craft Charged Item, _detect poison, advance poison_; Price: 1000gp;

_Amrinthar's Web Blanket_: Originally created by Amrinthar, a litorian greenbond who built these nets to stop Chorrim who had taken to raiding the tribes of the northern plains.  When thrown, this net flies upto 150' to ensnare a 20'radius spread in a heightened _eldritch web_. The net weighs 10 pounds but requires no attack roll to hit. Anyone touching the webbing takes 1d4 points of electricity damage each round unless they make their reflex save (DC 13).  Note that this net cannot be used to construct the two-dimensional Wall version of the spell _eldritch web_.
Faint Conjuration; Caster Level: 5; Craft Single Use Item, _eldritch web_; Price: 750gp;


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 26, 2004)

Doh I was reading through Macbeth's game to double check stats and it would appear that Kelsis was made with the same total point buy as this game.  So stats can stay no problem, but I'll yoink the hero point.  Though it can always be gained through play


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay Isida, Kelsis is in.  Hope its not too strange an opening but I wanted to get the party all together as soon as I could.  Go ahead and post in the [AU]Lost Dreams: Stone Troll thread.


----------



## DrSpunj (Feb 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I've posted Kelsis. I'm just waiting for approval and magic items and then I can join up.



Glad to have you, Isida, and welcome to the party. I just noticed your location is listed as Iowa. Given that I'm in the Iowa City/North Liberty area, I'm curious where you're at. Enjoying the recent weather?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

Isida, I have Kelsis ready to play in the Stone Troll thread.  Link should be in my sig.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2004)

Okiday, sorry I haven't been checking in.  Posting shortly.

And I love the items!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad you like them, I just had to try making them after I saw the ones that you gave out.  Swipped the idea as soon as I saw it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 12, 2004)

Dr. Spunji, thanks for the welcome!  I'm in Ames (attending Iowa State), and I'm really digging the weather... sort of.  I'm glad we finally had enough snow because these warm winters were bad for the farmers, though I wish it was warm enough so that I could make some snowmen (the snow's like dust right now).


----------



## Raikes (Feb 14, 2004)

Hehe, sorry about that, Malarky.  We hadn't discussed tactics, so Finn just _reacted_.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh Finn, sorry i didnt answer your question about the CBoEM.  I will be getting it soon then everything should be open for you to use.  I will let you know when I have it and if I have any concerns about the stuff in there.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 23, 2004)

*The Yajarn - Vand friendship*

I'm having a hard time establishing the nature of the relation between Vand and Yajarn. I don't see them being "chummy-chummy" but perhaps there should be more than a simple deep respect. What do you think ?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2004)

Vand isn't a smart man - uneducated but innately clever so to speak, and he sees in Yajarn someone who complements his own weaknesses. Vand is trying to overcome what he sees are incredibly humble beginnings that have made any advancement in life almost impossible.

Yajarn OTOH is adept enough at magery to have been able to undergo the magical transformation into a mojh. In Vand's eyes their relationship is unequal as Vand doesn't feel he can compete magically, the only area he considers of import.

I plan on Vand staying in Mind Witch because he's incapable of the greater magics. So he tries to get the maximal benefit from his less-than-perfect magical abilities by concentrating on combat-related things. Thus he uses the mindblade in lieu of other weapons because at least it's magical. Likewise he views his affiliation with Yajarn in the same way.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 6, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Vand isn't a smart man - uneducated but innately clever so to speak, and he sees in Yajarn someone who complements his own weaknesses. Vand is trying to overcome what he sees are incredibly humble beginnings that have made any advancement in life almost impossible.
> 
> Yajarn OTOH is adept enough at magery to have been able to undergo the magical transformation into a mojh. In Vand's eyes their relationship is unequal as Vand doesn't feel he can compete magically, the only area he considers of import.
> 
> I plan on Vand staying in Mind Witch because he's incapable of the greater magics. So he tries to get the maximal benefit from his less-than-perfect magical abilities by concentrating on combat-related things. Thus he uses the mindblade in lieu of other weapons because at least it's magical. Likewise he views his affiliation with Yajarn in the same way.



Sorry for not replying to this earlier.

Funny that Vand admires Yajarn for his 'magical abilities' since he was never interested in learning magic. I think Yajarn would respect Vand because, even if he came from a poor environment and doesn't look like much, he's somewhat powerful with his magic and physical prowess. Vand is the living proof that Yajarn's views aren't totally bogus, i.e. that some people who are poor and defenseless can become powerful.

Also, perhaps Vand reminds Yajarn of a younger brother he had when he was human though Yajarn would never admit that, not even to himself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

im back, sorry all for the extended absence, i was at a conference for the past week.  glad to see that the two of you are working out your relationship looks like you are really enjoying things 

Just remembered that I was going to get back to Raikes about the Complete Book of Eldritch Might.  Yes I think that all of the things covered in the appendix are open for you to use.  Anyone who wants to multiclass into the Bard can take that option from there as well.  I think that I am going to not include the sorceror though as it wouldnt be a very good fit with the magic system of AU.


----------



## GPEKO (Mar 11, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> im back, sorry all for the extended absence, i was at a conference for the past week.  glad to see that the two of you are working out your relationship looks like you are really enjoying things




I like playing Yajarn, even if his morals are totally wrong IMO. It fun to play a 'bad' character without having to be Evil(tm).


----------



## GPEKO (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry to direct the action in the 'scrigs' game, but we don't see a lot of post from the others. I just don't want you to have the impression I'm trying to hog all the attention.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

Not a problem, you and Vand are a little farther ahead in the time line, so im trying to bring it together in little bit.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have invited a new player in to replace Corinthi who has been missing in action for a while now.  Ion, please do join us.  I think you have all the information that you need in my email but feel free to post any questions here.


----------



## Ion (Apr 16, 2004)

ok, i'm here now.  I'll get organized asap.  Thanks for letting me play guys!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

Cool.  Ion, you're replacing Gren right?  Glad to have you.  I play Kelsis in the Stone Troll, she's the sibeccai akashic.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

Let me know when you have a character ready Ion and Ill look through it and give you your magic items.  Then we will slide you in easily at the mining town.


----------



## Ion (Apr 19, 2004)

Can do.  I hope to slide in some character building time around my studying for finals and should have him done shortly.


----------



## Ion (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok, I have version 1.0 of my character here.  Please double check it for me in hopes that I didn't screw up stuff too badly.

I also have a huge favor to ask someone/anyone.  I know very little about the diamond throne, and am having a little bit of trouble coming up with a worthy backstory.  If someone who knows stuff (preferably about the diamond throne) could give me a shout on ICQ or AIM or whatever I would really appreciate it.

Other than that, there is 2065.9gp for you left to spend Erekose.  Feel free to have me find other armors and or weapons or whatever, I just bought what I felt I would minimaly have.

I'll be happy for any other comments or suggestions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

my review shows that you have 1 extra hp. (I have strange math using an additional .5hp per level after first).  
you also have the bonus feat to choose still.   
I'll do up your items later today.
looks good!

For background material, lets see I'll start with ancient history that is relevant.
First there were a bunch of human kingdoms including Devania, which reached its Golden Era with great technological advances in armor and weapon manufacture as well as cultural and artistic expression.  Then came the Dramojh, big evil demon-dragons who enslaved everyone (human, litorian and faen, the verrik stayed outside their sphere of influence).  That was about 1600 years ago.  About 200 years ago the giants arrived with their sibeccai followers and wiped out the Dramojh.  The set up a new peaceful kingdom and everybody was happy.

Our campaign takes place in Ao Manasa, which is the most distant northern outpost of the Empire of the Diamond Throne (the giants).  I think of the area as something like Scotland, rugged highlands, difficult winters and rainy summers.  Its quite cultured, drawing on its ancient history as the capital of Devania.  Many there still practice the manufacture of devanian weapons and armor.

Theres a start, if you have more questions just ask away  always happy to help.


----------



## Ion (Apr 20, 2004)

alright, hitpoint fixed  (as a side note, I had also written that I rolled 2d14, whatever the hell those are...), and I choose Mighty Unarmed Strike.

Just from the skills and feats I choose, I'm looking for somewhere that would take a big brawling type of guy from somewhere cold, and teach him the ins and outs of war (There is probably some formal "school" involved along with the training with weapons and what not.)

Is there any place that jumps to your mind that could work with that?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Sure somewhere cold where a bit brawlin type guy could come from definitely fits with the area around Ao Manasa, maybe one of the smaller towns, or there is a section in the city which is more rough and tumble called the Worm.  

As far schooling you could choose either the Devanian War Guild though as I said they usually use pretty light weapons, although a battleaxe is not that heavy. If you had wanted to travel, heading to one of the really big cities down south would work, like Ka-Rone or De-Shamod.  Both are large cities where all sorts go to learn and live.  As for why you are in a small gold mining town during the gold rush, let me know if you need more info for a lead in.


----------



## Ion (Apr 20, 2004)

All right, that’s working for me.

(The following assumes the Devanian War Guild is in Ao Manasa.  If it isn't we can change the story around a bit, this is really only a rough draft of ideas as they pour out of my head)

So, as a child, Tash was raised in this small town around Ao Manasa.  He was one of the strongest and most forceful kid around, and ended up bullying the others a bit.  Always getting in a scrap here or there, coming out on top more often than not.  A few years ago, he was out drinking with his buddies, picked a fight with a couple of strangers who were traveling through the town, and gets the tar absolutely beaten out of him.

One of the more level headed in the group of out of towners (I’m seeing a magister here, but who knows) stops his friends from killing Tash, finds out where he live, and drags him back home.  He has a quick talk with Tash's parents (names pending), and BAM, he is off to the Devanian War Guild to learn some discipline.

In school they worked Tash harder than he had ever been worked before.  They forced knowledge and order into his head until he was sure there was no more room.  They also trained him in several forms of combat, but found he was less at home with the lighter fancier forms of combat, and preferred weapons he could put my weight behind.  

He remained furious with the adventurers (as he had later learned) who had beaten him and convinced his parents that this "slave labor" as Tash called it, was necessary, but after he left the Guild a year and a half later, he is far more inclined to thank them than punch them back.

Tash left the guild after meeting some folk who offered to pay him handsomely to sit outside by a stake, and guard their claim.  It was outside, there would be no more facts jammed into his head, and besides, Tash needed a break.  So he went with them, and has looked after their claim for the last couple of months, until recently when they returned to (starting location x) where they had a bit of a falling out (may have involved a tavern, and drinking, but I won't know much more until I add some names and faces...)

So that is my ‘off the top of my head’ character history.  If that sounds all right, I'll add some characters to it, instead of faceless people, and add it to my character info.  Any criticisms, or suggestions (from anyone) would be welcomed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds good to me.  

Here are your DM Items 

_Ring of Chern_: This ring is made of plain white-gold appearing almost platinum in colour.  There are no markings on it, it appears to all as a featureless band.  Chern was a litorian greenbond who travelled far and wide offering her healing to anyone who needed it.  She was truely an altruisting, selfless person who believed that if given a second chance anyone might turn to the same path.  Three times per day, when the user's hand is placed on someone in need of healing, the ring will flare with a pale white light and an inscription appears in gold upon the band, "Healing and forgiveness to those in need."  The person touched receives the benefits of a _lesser transfer wounds_ for 1d10+1 points of healing.  As per the spell the user is weakened with each use.  The ring will only function when used on someone other than the bearer.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1st; Craft Constant Item, _transfer wounds (lesser)_; Price: 1,200gp.

_Blaststone_: This small black rock contains a potent magical charge.  The small rune engraved in red upon its surface reads, "Burst" in draconic.  When the word is spoken anywhere within 30 feet of the stone it activates.  18 seconds later (3 rounds) or when the command word is repeated, the stone bursts as the spell _earth burst_ for 3d6 damage to everyone in the vacinity.
Faint  Transmutation; Caster Level 3rd; Craft Single Use Item, _earth burst_; Price: 300gp.

3 _Glowstones_: This tiny white rock can be activated by closing it completely in your fist.  When activated it glows as a heightened _glowglobe (lesser)_ for 10 minutes and can be placed in orbit around the head of any creature.  It twirls slowly there at a distance of about 12 inches providing a soft glow.
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 1st; Craft Single Use Item, _glowglobe (lesser)_; Price: 25gp.

upgrade your battle axe to masterwork. +300gp
upgrade your chain and plates to masterwork. +150gp
35gp 8sp 7cp


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am opening recruiting again for one person.  I have updated the first post for character creation rules.  Whoever jumps in first will be replacing Finn, the spryte greenbond who has been mia for quite a while now.  You will join Malarky the loresong faen akashic, Yajarn the mojh warmain, Vand the human mind witch and Sir Lornem (NPC) on the trail of nasty monsters in the sewers of Ao Manasa.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

i'd love to play AU and jump in to fill that spot if you don't mind


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

sure sounds good. ill take off the recruiting tag.  what kind of character are you thinking ferrix?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

spryte magister... thought it'd be neat to try out a spellcaster as currently i haven't played on in a while

otherwise i'd consider perhaps a human oathbound or an unfettered of some type... *considers this*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

up to you. let me know which way you decide to go and ill help get him into the story as quick as i can.  the party though might need a bit more healing with the mind witch taking the brunt of it.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

Kaes Stardancer (tn: Kaestryl Ouri), spryte magister 3; CR 3; tiny fey; HD 3d6+3 (16 hp); Init +3; Speed 10 feet, Fly 30 (average); AC 15 (+3 Dex, +2 size), flatfooted 12, touch 15, ACP 0, Spell Failure 0%; Bab +1, Grapple -9; Atk +1 melee (1d4-2, critical x2, sprytestaff) or +4 ranged; Full Atk: ; SA: ; SQ: ; SV Fort +2, Refl +4, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 8, Cha 13.

Skills and Feats: (36 skill points, 6/3 max ranks) Alchemy +10 (6 ranks), Concentration +10 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +11 (6 ranks), Knowledge (magic) +11 (6 ranks), Sleight of Hand +6 (3.0 ranks), Knowledge (cosmology) +7 (3 ranks), Knowledge (science) +7 (3 ranks); Eldritch Training (ceremonial), Sensitive (talent).

Racial Features: flight, low-light vision

Class Features: * = Magister's Staff (hardness 13, 56 hp, DC 31)

Possessions: Sprytestaff* 1 lb., Courtier's Outfit (30 gp) 1 lb., golden hoops (20 gp), golden ring (30 gp), book on magic +2 (40 gp) 1 lb., notebook (5 gp) 1 lb., Ink (8 gp), inkpen (1 sp), crystal sphere x3 (12 gp), smokestick (20 gp), tindertwig x20 (20 gp), backpack (2 gp) ¼ lb., _Gambler's Coin (canny effort - 50 charges)_ (500 gp), _Headband of Piercing Thoughts (mind stab - 3/day)_ (1,200 gp), _Bowl of Health (hygiene - 3/day)_ (600 gp), _Sweetspells x2 (dim. lesser enhanced magic flow - single use)_ (100 gp); 12gp 9sp.

Current Load: 4 ¼ lb.
Carrying Capacity: 10/20/30

Spellcasting:
5/3/2 spells/day, 7/5/3 spells readied/day, Base Save DC 15 + spell level.

Spells normally readied:
0th: ghost sounds, read magic, minor illusion, disorient, telekinesis (lesser), detect magic, clean
1st: veil of darkness, mudball, transfer wounds (lesser), fireburst, conjure energy creature I
2nd: gusting wind, battle healing (lesser), conjure energy creature II

Age: 48 Height: 14" Weight: 11 lb.

Personality:  Kaes is of course concerned about his appearance, always making sure to look good.  He is generally light hearted, flitting about, creating small illusions to play with.  If there seems to be little for him to do, he'll either contact juggle with the three tiny crystal spheres or find something else to entertain him.

Description:  At about a little over a foot in height, Kaes is a sharp looking Spryte.  The long gossamer wings flutter constantly to keep him aloft.  He wears a pair of trousers, a slim silk shirt and an open vest, all edged with gold and of course finely tailored.  He carries with him a sprytestaff crafted carefully out of an ancient trees' branch.  He wears a simple golden hoop in each ear contrasting well with his dark skin, and a golden ring on his left hand.

History:


----------



## Ion (Apr 23, 2004)

So I think i'm pretty much ready, where do we go from here?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ion,  I'm going to introduce your character in the next IC post for the Stone Troll.  After that feel free to post away.

Ferrix, looks good. Here are the notes that I have on your character: 
when loresongs metamophose into sprytes they loose the loresong racial benefits except the ability score adjustments. (so no spell like abilities)
It looks like you have 2512.9gp to spend, so I will assume you want magic items with that.  

So here are your DM Items 

_Gambler's Coin_: When flipped into the air and caught, this otherwise unexceptional gold coin casts a wild-templated _canny effort_ onto the user. If the template would cause the spell to be diminished, the Coin has no effect and a charge is expended as normal. Anyone may activate the powers of the Gambler's Coin, and when its charges have been completely used, it becomes a normal gold piece. The coin currently has a full 50 charges, having been given to you in payment recently.  The bonus afforded by the coin only lasts for one round, so must be used immediately.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1st; Requirements: Craft Charged Item, _canny effort_, Wild template; Price: 500 GP.

_Headband of Piercing Thoughts_: This gray silk headband has a small, perfect quartz crystal attached in the middle. It allows the wearer to cast _mind stab_ 3/day as a first level caster.  
Faint Evocation; Caster Level 1st; Requirements: Craft Constant Item, _mind stab_; Price: 1,200gp. 

_Bowl of Health_: This small ceramic bowl is a shallow basic five inches in diameter, decorated with a blue glaze depicting waves. When filled with water and used in a cleansing ritual (to wash the face, rinse out the mouth, clean hair, etc.) it casts _hygiene_ on the user. It can be used three times per day in this manner. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1st; Craft Constant item, _hygiene_; Price: 600gp. 

2 _Sweetspells_: This is a small, rock candy that is translucent pink which tastes vaguely like strawberries when sucked on.  When the user first sucks on the candy, their next spell cast within the next 10 minutes is enhanced as a diminished _lesser enhance magical flow_ gaining a +2 DC to it's saving throw.  After ten minutes the rock candy has disolved, though any attempt to use it more than once is ineffective.
Faint Universal; Caster Level 1st; Craft Single Use Item, _enhance magical flow, lesser_; Price: 100gp.

12gp 9sp


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Ferrix, looks good. Here are the notes that I have on your character:
> when loresongs metamophose into sprytes they loose the loresong racial benefits except the ability score adjustments. (so no spell like abilities)
> It looks like you have 2512.9gp to spend, so I will assume you want magic items with that.




Sorry 'bout that... missed that line in the spryte description. thanks for pointing it out... the items definately look neat (the bowl fits perfectly )

also added items the DM items to the character sheet, is there a rogue gallery for this thread or they just stay here?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

cool glad you like them.  many of those particular ones were borrowed from the diamondthrone.com site so thanks goes to the creators (including thanks isida ).  as for your character ive got a bit more work to get him in.  here are three options please let me know what you think. you and the other players too actually.

1. retrace things abit and let you join Malarky before he catches up with Yajarn, Vand and Lornem.

2. have you be exploring the sewers or alternatively captured for some reason in the sewers and have them rescue you.

3. have you seperate from the characters and meet up later once they have finished with the sewers.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 1. retrace things abit and let you join Malarky before he catches up with Yajarn, Vand and Lornem.
> 
> 2. have you be exploring the sewers or alternatively captured for some reason in the sewers and have them rescue you.
> 
> 3. have you seperate from the characters and meet up later once they have finished with the sewers.




Option 1 how far back does that go?

Option 2 looks like it'll provide some excitement... perhaps I'm currently being assaulted... poor spryte all alone... now why he would be in the sewers... that's another question

Option 3 no problem with this one

Vote: Option 2


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

also, I don't have the diamond throne setting, so any help on a history would be appreciated


----------



## Ion (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't it either, but they posted a little bit of information on the setting and the area a little further back in the thread for me.  See if that gives you a little bit of a place to start from.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2004)

if you look back through this ooc thread you should find lots of history stuff, on the page before this i provided info for our other new player Ion. so most of that will cover you.

since you like option 2, lets go with that one.  reasons for you being in the sewer could include: a really bad night that you dont remember much after you started drinking; on the trail of someone or something; 

actually that second one sounds best.  lets say that someone close to you was murdered in Sormere (a city a few weeks by ship to the south).  You have been trailing the murder and clues have led you here to Ao Manasa.  There is a group of thieves and hired killers called the Gloomblades who have connections here, particularily to a local crime boss by the name of the Hydra.  Rumors around the city seem to point to ties between this Hydra and a man known as the Scrig King.  As the Hydra himself has been difficult to track you have had to follow things on the way up the chain of command. So you are searching for this Scrig King and what better place than where most of the scrigs are said to hang out ~ the sewers.  

If a murderer is not really in your vision of your character, then perhaps this Hydra is said to have an item in his possession that your character covets.


----------



## Ion (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok, i've made my first post!  Just so i'm on the ball, who is all in the store there?  There is the shopkeeper, myself, and who else?


----------



## Ion (Apr 25, 2004)

So, colour me ignorant, but what exactly are rhodin?


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 25, 2004)

Howdy *Ion* & *Ferrix*!

I obviously need to check this thread more often. I had no idea either of you had joined up but expected *Erekose13* would replace Gren soon unless he jumped back in soon.

Glad to have you both aboard!

I'm not sure if Kalythar is stronger looking than Kelsis, but since I got to post first I had him jump in there when Tash put his hand out. 

BTW, more great magic items, *Erekose13*. I haven't checked the diamondthrone.com site recently but I suppose you, *Isida*, or others have posted more cool items there for me to steal? Please, please!?! 

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 25, 2004)

Kalythar, Kelsis & Aadin are all there in the store with Tash & the owner. I haven't read about anyone else yet.



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> So, colour me ignorant, but what exactly are rhodin?




Simplest answer is beastmen. I tend to think of them as AU's version of orcs.


----------



## Ion (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome, I can work with that 

Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Ion (Apr 25, 2004)

Ahh, more questions from me.  What sorts of creatures, and other nasty things (like people  ) would I be encountering whilst gurading claim?  

Is it fairly safe to assume i've come across stuff like Rhodin and other claimstealers and that sort of stuff?  Is there any other sorts of wildernessy type stuff specific to the area?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

Rhodin and claimsteelers are likely the only thing you have seen.  There are said to be trolls in the area, but you havent seen any.  Wild animals abound as well, but they usually leave people alone.  Around here that includes bears, wolves, cougars, and dire wolves the latter sometimes feel agressive enough to attack but are rare.

*Announcement*: I am going to be going on holiday starting Thursday for a week.  I'll try to post a few more times before I go, but its a hectic week.​


----------



## GPEKO (May 6, 2004)

Malarky said:
			
		

> With a long suffering sigh and realizing that perhaps some more decisive action is needed. He moves past them towards the sound of the voice. Ambush it might be but just like when they found Lornem he is not one to leave someone in need unattended or doors unexplored.



???

I said that Yajarn move quickly toward the sound ... That's decisive action in my mind.

And welcome back, Ekerose.


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

Kaes' history is up, posted in the IC thread.  And off we go.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

I have decided that I don't like the way that AU handles item IDing. It takes too long.  So to that end I am modifying things a bit:
Analyze - it is now a complex spell 
Object Loresight - Heightened: casting time is 1 hour, reveals all ten pieces of information at once.
Invested Rune of Knowledge - as the new heightened object loresight.
So for now you can choose to hire Paerwyn's services or give Aadin time on his own.  It is still a little difficult for this group to use cause there are no full time casters and Aadin can't invest runes until next level.  But it does make her services cheaper.

On another note. Ion you still around? sorry for the absence, but we are in full swing again now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

Cool, that helps a lot.  Well, it will save Aadin some time and magic, so I'll be sure to mention it to him in character.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

unfortunately not yet, cause he doesnt have complex spells nor does he have the invested rune. next level it will.


----------



## Raikes (May 13, 2004)

I just wanted to apologize for the long absence.  The long pauses made it difficult for me to keep up when the game started up again.  It isn't normal of me to let a group down, as I am normally an every-day poster. 

I see that the pace has picked up again, but my character has been replaced.  My loss.

Anyway, have fun, Ferrix.


----------



## DrSpunj (May 13, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I have decided that I don't like the way that AU handles item IDing. It takes too long.  So to that end I am modifying things a bit:
> Analyze - it is now a complex spell
> Object Loresight - Heightened: casting time is 1 hour, reveals all ten pieces of information at once.
> Invested Rune of Knowledge - as the new heightened object loresight.




Slick! I haven't been able to see Object Loresight in action until this game. When I first read it I wondered if it was going to be a bit painful to use or whether I was just missing something. I have to admit, it seemed overly painful to me as Aadin kept at it and you kept dribbling out little pieces of information! 

I like your changes, *Erekose*. At first I thought you didn't need to change both Analyze and Object Loresight, but then I realized the former just IDs the magical bits, while the latter can give you quite a bit more insight into your opponents (or at least, has the potential to), so both remain useful even if both are Complex Spells. Nice job!

BTW, because of a Classless Generation System I'm working on over in the House Rules thread I ended up using that Alternate Mechanic link you provided for stacking various magic class levels. I used that to create the worksheet I've included below. While the labels are a bit off (since I'm using it for something a bit different) the Basic Magic tables are identical to the tables used by Mage Blades, Runethanes & Witches, while the Advanced Magic tables are identical to those of the Magister. The Bonus Spell table is the same, of course.

I didn't realize until just this week that the Magister and Greenbond use slightly different tables. I thought they were the same. Regardless, this worksheet doesn't accomodate Greenbonds because of those minor differences. It'd be pretty trivial to add, and I'd be willing to do so if there's a real call for it. Anyway, since you had offered it to be used here I thought I'd give you a copy in case you or anyone playing here was interested. I sent an email to the author listed in the document, but I haven't received anything back from him (though it didn't bounce either).

EDIT: Since I didn't think it would take all that long, I modified my sheet and made it totally AU-By-The-Book Compatible, so it should be a lot more user-friendly for this AU game or any other now. I've taken down the other one and replaced it with the new version. Enjoy! (And please let me know if you find any errors! Thanks!)

Thanks.

DrSpunj


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah the way Object Loresight is written, it is really useful in between adventures. Gives a DM a nice way to give players more adventure hooks.  But during adventures, especially low level ones with lots of one use items.  It really bogs down the game I think. I mean those potions each take Aadin a day and a half to find all about, but they are just your normal average potions.  So I want to encourage you to use up the one use stuff to try it out, but I cant do that if you dont really know what they do.  It is still a nice spell to have in order to find out clues especially on more permanent items (like the ring and the axe). 

Your sheet is very useful thanks.  In .doc format the original was not as quick and easy to use as yours is. Hopefully I can convince someone to give it a shot.  if you use it in another campaign let me know how it goes.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Ion you still with us?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Ak, Erekose how much money has Kelsis earned from Master Mollen?

If I have calculated correctly, we have 1,354 gold pieces from the rhodin and the sale of the equipment (not counting the 20pp that I payed for identification of the magic items).  Now, if we're only dividing them amongst three people (with Ion's character Tash having not helped us and Gren leaving), then everyone gets 451gp, with 1gp left over.  Do I have that right Erekose?  I want to make sure of my wealth before I go buying stuff.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Sounds right. So far Mollen has everyone down for 7 days travel and guard.  He will pay hazard pay latter as well as the completion bonus.  He will keep track of it and only dole out what you need if you ask for it.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention that things are more expensive in this little village.  Add 20% to the cost of anything but mining and panning equipment.  Go ahead with the Cold Weather outfit.  though if the others want some they better buy them fast cause they will sell out soon.  They have most of the equipment listed in AU except weapons and armor and alchemical supplies.  Arms and Armor just ask and Ill see if its there.  Ms. Clearwind may also have a few minor magic items for sale.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Looks like Ion has dissappeared. I have tried to contact him as best as I can, but it looks like the email option in people's profile is not working.  So I guess we can open recruiting again.

To that end we have 1 opening.  The player who signs up will be joining our group in the Stone Troll thread currently heading into the snowy north in search of the Citadel of Ice and the hag causing the early snows.  We have one character who has dissappeared and 1 NPC.  I would like to first ask potential players if one of those two characters would be okay, if not then I can try to work in a new character. The NPC is Korwin a human unfettered and the PC was Tash a human warmain.


----------



## cjyoung1 (May 25, 2004)

I saw your post in the AU boards and rushed right over here.
 I would be glad to play one of the characters. I would prefer to play the human unfettered, if possible. 
 Please contact me at your convenience and let us see what we can do...
 Cj Young


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

Welcome CJ, sure the unfettered is available.  Lets see I what I have here and you can take it as is or modify as you see fit. Character creation rules should be in the first post.  As soon as you have a character you like, then post him over in the RG. As in the first post you can buy any amount of mundane gear and leave an amount for me to fill in with magic stuff.

Korwin Krenn, human male unfettered 3; CR3; HD 3d10 (21 hp), Dying/Dead -1/-10; Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC 23 (+3 Dex, +4 Armor, +3 Dodge, +2 Shield, +1 Natural) touch 15, flatfooted 14, ACP:0 ; Bab +3, Grapple +5; Atk +6 melee (1d8+2, critical 19-20/x2, longsword) or +7 ranged (1d8+2, critical x3, longbow); SQ Parry +2; Hero Points 0; SV Fort +3, Refl +6, Will +2; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10. 

Skills and Feats: (49sp, 7/3.5) Balance +7, Climb +9, Escape Artist +6, Jump +9, Sneak +10, Spot +8, Swim +9, Tumble +10; Exotic Armor Proficiency, Defensive Stance, Expertise, Energy Resistance (Cold), Iron Flesh. 

Parry: +2 dodge bonus vs. one attacker in melee. 

Possessions: mw devanian chain shirt, mw devanian long shield, mw longsword, mw composite longbow (Str +2), 20 bodkin arrows (=1700gp)


----------



## cjyoung1 (Jun 2, 2004)

Greetings,
 Sorry for the delay in my posting. I was away for the Memorial Day weekend here in the States, I posted my character before leaving, but no history. 
 I will be posting the history tonight and hopefully joining the group tomorrow. (if I can figure out a good insertion and I didn't screw things up too bad.)
 Erekose, would you please review my character post for any inconsistencies and in the rare case that I forgot something...
 Korwin Krenn


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2004)

Due to a change in my available time, I'm going to have to drop from the game for the forseeable future. Please feel free to use Vand as an NPC or however you will. I used to be able to visit EN World once a day, now it's more like once a week.

I hope this doesn't mess up any plotlines and I enjoyed the game immensely.
Greg


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Zhure, Rl takes precedence always.  

CJ, looked through Korwin, everything looks great, little math error on the money spent, but thats no problem.  I'll be giving you your DM items in a short bit and I'll fix it all up then.

Looks like we are recruiting again to fill Vand's shoes.  I think we can go with either someone taking over his character or creating a new one.  Will alter thread for recruiting purposes.

TO those just joining us now. we have 1 opening for a player in the [AU] Lost Dreams thread.  You have your choice of taking over the human mindwitch Vand or creating your very own character.  Creation rules are in the first post.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 3, 2004)

If there's still a spot open here I'd love to join.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

Great your in Nac Mac Feegle.  Did you want to take over Vand the mindwitch or would you rather create your own character?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd prefer to make a new character.

What players are still in the game?  I've found the RG, and I'm trying to find out who's still here so I can get a good idea of what kind of character the party needs.

If possible I'd like to play an unfettered knife-fighter.  Also, what level are we at, I saw some lvl 3 and some lvl 4.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2004)

There is currently a Loresong Akashic ~ Malarky, a mojh warmain ~ Yayarn, and a spryte magister ~ Kaes.  They are travelling around with an NPC champion of freedom ~ Sir Lornem.  The person who has unfortunately left our group was a human Mind Witch ~ Vand.  They are all 3rd level currently. 

I am currently running two AU games which will at some point intermingle.  The 4th level characters are from the other game.  Two of the current characters in the game you will be joining will be hitting 4th level some time soon, but you and Kaes will be new characters a little ways behind the other 2.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 5, 2004)

Good, then an unfettered sounds like a good character, I'll put up stats today or tomorrow.  For background purposes, is there slavery in this world?  My character would be an anti-slavery person (using trickery and some combat).  If not, I'll just have him be general freedom guy.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 5, 2004)

Not a whole lot this far north.  We are playing in the Diamond Throne, in Ao Manasa.  It is the most northern city in the lands of the Diamond Throne.  Slavery exists in the far south, beyong the realms of the throne. General freedom might work well. if you are going human too that would be great as the party is working with the Order of the Axe. They are a group of humanists that value freedom from the oppression of the crown.  As this city is far from the center of the kingdom, the ruler rules with a more open hand and gets along with the Order.  They work for the most part together in combatting illegal activities, though the Order places more emphasis on protecting the downtrodden and working with those in the slums (called the Worm).

The party is currently in the sewer next to the Worm looking for some scrigs (basically goblins) as they have been increasing their attacks on the people who reside there.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 5, 2004)

At a later level, would you allow a feat adapted from D&D?

The feat is:
Flick of the Wrist:  Prerequisites: Quickdraw, Dex 17+.  Bonus: When you draw a light melee weapon and attack with it in the same round the opponent is considered flatfooted (only for attacks by you with that weapon that round).


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 6, 2004)

What's starting cash/availability of magic items?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes I think I could allow that feat.  Where is it from again?

As for cash, it's in the first post of this thread with all the rest of the character creation stuff.  But its 2700gp with which you can only buy mundane equipment.  You can leave any amount left over and I will assign you magical items for the rest.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 7, 2004)

The feat is from Dungeons and Dragons, the rogue/bard sourcebook "Song and Silence."

Character up in a day or so.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay sounds good Nac Mac Feegle. Just let me know when you have him up so I can go over him and give you your items.

Calling CJYoung and Ferrix.  Ferrix, we are kinda waiting on Kaes to reply to a few questions, give his impression on things etc.  CJ how are things coming?  I will be posting your items today, but feel free to jump into things right away.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

1438.12 leaves you with - 1261.88gp

DM items 

_Solarprism_: This small multifaceted stone is a transparent yellowish color. 3/day this stone can be used to try and reflect the suns light into a targets eyes, blinding it. This can only be used during the daytime in areas of natural sunlight. It requires a ranged touch attack to direct the light properly. If the target fails its saving throw it is blinded for 2 rounds as a diminshed _blinding light_.
Faint Evocation, Caster Level: 2nd, Craft Constant Item, _blinding light_, Price: 800gp.

_Blaststone_: This small black rock contains a potent magical charge. The small rune engraved in red upon its surface reads, "Burst" in draconic. When the word is spoken anywhere within 30 feet of the stone it activates. 18 seconds later (3 rounds) or when the command word is repeated, the stone bursts as the spell _earth burst_ for 3d6 damage to everyone in the vacinity.
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 3rd; Craft Single Use Item, _earth burst_; Price: 300gp.

Winter Blanket 6sp
Cold Weather Outfit 9gp 6 sp
Snowshoes - on loan

2 _Minor Poultices_: when you apply these herbs to a wound, they help the healing process as _transfer wounds(lesser)_. 1d10+1 hit points of damage are converted to half that amount of subdual damage. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level 1th; Craft Single-Use Item, _transfer wounds(lesser)_; Price: 50gp.

51gp 6sp 8cp


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry about the wait, thought I had posted a response a couple days ago, but the boards were giving me a hassle so I guess it didn't go through.

Posted up and away.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, I put up Telic's background and such, so I'm just waiting on items.

One request: something for the cloak slot.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nac, everything looks good for Telic. 

Here are your DM items 

_Hammoud's Cloak_: This brown cloak looks plain if even a bit tattered. It was once owned by  a famous thief in the Southern cities, who made a name liberating treasure from the vaults of the harrid.  He had an uncanny ability to distract guards and potential pursuers.  His cloak gained his name long after he had passed on, keeping his legend alive.  This cloak allows the user to use _distraction_.  The user can choose to have it affect one target for upto three rounds or upto three targets for one round each per day.
Faint Illusion (phantasm); Caster Level: 3; Craft Constant Item, _distraction_; Price: 1200gp;

60gp


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, whenever you want to introduce me into the IC thread I'll be ready.

What's the will save DC for the cloak's power?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 8, 2004)

Changed character's name because I realized I was using that name for a different char on the boards.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2004)

Okay Nac your up.  I introed your character sort of.  As we have just encountered one new party member, it seemed a little of a stretch to just happen on another.  So pardon the gross continuity gap there, but in the interests of getting this back up to speed there you have it.

CJYoung? you still around?  have we lost another new player before they even posted.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 10, 2004)

You could maintain continuity by having Sevik be sent to find them with a message, and then have Vand volunteer to return with the answer.


----------



## GPEKO (Jun 10, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> You could maintain continuity by having Sevik be sent to find them with a message, and then have Vand volunteer to return with the answer.




I think this would make more sense. I understand that you want to get this overwith but it's confusing. How should we act with Sevik ? Is he a member of the Order of the Axe or just an employee ?

Don't get me wrong, the game is great fun but stuff like this can strain the suppention of disbelief.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 10, 2004)

Sevik is still an employee.  He just recently arrived from southern parts and is testing the waters to see if he agrees with the Order's ideals.  He intends to decide on joining based on what he sees.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2004)

Righteo, sorry must have been having a bad day yesterday.  I have a bit more time this afternoon we'll work on a story way to get Sevik in and Vand out.  I like the idea of the message and will think on it further.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay here is what I got.  Vand's past has caught up on him and those who were responsible for his father's death have called him out.  Hiring some new foreigner in need of work they found Sevik. Playing on his desire to free those from slavery, a Sibeccai named the Duskwalker approached him.  The story that was spun spoke of a man enslaved by his past and unable to move forward with his destiny, as a great freedom fighter.  This sibeccai had a letter for this character named Vand and needed it delivered to him right away as it spoke of the murder of that man's father.  The Duskwalker agreed to pay Sevik up front for the delivery of the letter with the promise of more.  

Sevik began using his skills around town to find this Vand.  Recent events lead him to contact the Order of the Axe.  He had heard of these so called Knights before on his journey north.  They worked against the Giant government to help the humans who according to them went from one form of slavery under the Dramojh to another.  Ushered in to speak to a man named Sir Trynn the head of the order in Ao Manasa.  Explaining your mission to find Vand, the man nods saying that Vand is in the employ of the Order.  After some time spent trying to convince him that he should tell you where Vand is at the moment you find out a number of things about the Order here.  They apparently are less confrontational to the government and sometimes even work together to help those less fortunate.  In particular recently troubles in the Worm (slums) have brought the two groups closer.  It is in that particular thread that you learn where Vand is.  He and a group working for the Order have descended into the sewers to locate the source of the troubles plaguing the Worm.

With directions to follow you head into the Worm.  It takes time to catch up to them but you travel down into the basement of a building, finding two scrigs (look kinda like a cross between a goblin and a rat) tied up.  Heading into the sewers from there you hear the sounds of conversation and head up a few short stairs to find the group described in heated discussion with a captured scrig.  There is a loresong faen, a spryte, a mojh and the human you are looking for.  Around them are the bodies of two extremely large rats and another scrig.

Hows that one catch you?  I think it is much better than the Zap method too. Sorry about that.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay so I know that we havent seen CJ Young since he posted here. If you are out there please let us know.  Guess we may have to replace him again.  How is everyone else in the Stone Troll thread coming along? *ie I havent seen any posts recently*


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't check this OOC thread too often, but I did so today because I'd noticed the same thing. I'm back from my meeting and did end up having some internet access, but I've been waiting for *Kelsis* to wake up from her Memory Delve!   

I expect the pace to pick up again once we get four PCs revved up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well our latest recruit hasnt even been on the boards since June 3rd.  As it has been 2 weeks, I'll start recruiting another replacement tomorrow if he hasnt popped in again by then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

Alrighty then, opening recruitment again.  As the last two to join Stone Troll never got past the first post in the IC thread, I would like to request that any player wishing to join be serious about sticking to the game.  We are recruiting a player for the [AU] Stone Troll thread.  As it is a slightly closed environment at the moment I would like the prospective player to have a look at Korwin Krenn the human unfettered.  If it really doesnt suit you then I am willing to allow you to create a new character as per the character creation rules in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2004)

*bump* anyone up for AU?


----------



## GPEKO (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry about that 'for what it's worth' comment, I didn't see your post in the talking the talk forum (welcome back to Canada, by the way). The BUMP was more aimed at my fellow players than at you, as I expected to have some reactions or comments to the way Yajarn handled the prisonner but got none. Anyway, I just hope this game can get running at a good pace again.

Philippe


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

me too,  np wasnt sure if i had reached everyone with that post, but i was a bit stranded for time on that end.  now that im over here (and jobless at the moment) i have a bit more time.  

on that note, anyone up for filling that spot in Stone Troll?


----------



## DrSpunj (Aug 20, 2004)

Okay, I just learned last night that you can actually kill a Troll whose been dropped from subdual/nonlethal damage by Coup de Grace'ing it. It's in the Regeneration Ability section in the back of the Monster Manual. I'd always thought you had to burn (with fire or acid) every last little bit or the thing would eventually regrow back to full health.

Now the relevant part: Has Kalythar actually killed this one by beheading it? Did you, *Erekose*, use that rule when Kalythar beheaded the thing?

I really thought I was going to have to burn the whole damn body piece by piece until last night when this was pointed out to me in our table-side game. Whatever you want to go with is fine, I'm just trying to wrap my preconceived brain around this rule. I've just never thought of a dead troll laying around somewhere decaying. I thought it's Regeneration ability would prevent that. <shrug>

Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

Sorry looks like starting a new job and a baby on the way in a couple of months has made it impossible for me to keep up with my games here. I think that I am going to have to stop DMing indefinitely.  I am very sorry to have to cancel this game as I have finally found a group that seems to really enjoy it and keeps up.  Unfortunately I cant keep up any more.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Take care.


----------



## DrSpunj (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey! *Real Life Happens!*

So don't sweat it. A new baby and a new job both take a lot of time, and speaking from experience it's easy to mistakenly believe you'll have enough time for other things (especially personal time ).

I'm certainly disappointed things won't continue because I enjoyed things so much, but I completely understand the situation. *Erekose*, please keep me in mind if/when you start up another PbP game!

Thanks!

DrSpunj


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2004)

Best of luck with your job and your baby (and your SO).


----------

